# Location of 26, 28 Svc. Batt



## Scratch_043 (15 Apr 2005)

I have started my application process for the regs. but I am now looking at the reserves because I have the possiblity of going to college in sept, so that counts out the reg for at least a year.

My trade choice was (and still is) 421, Weapons Tech. and I am hoping that I can keep that MOC in the Pres.

I am living, and would most likely be going to school in, Kitchener.

I know that 22 bat is in London, and 23 is in Hamilton, with 25 in Toronto, so those 3 would be closest to me,unless 26 or 28 are closer, but where are 26 and 28? I can not find them on the web.

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Nic


----------



## old medic (17 Apr 2005)

26 Service Battalion  = North Bay - Sault Ste. Marie 
28 Service Battalion  = Ottawa


----------



## old medic (17 Apr 2005)

Unit listing (out of date):
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/7_4.asp?FlashEnabled=1&

26 Service Battalion:
http://www.26svcbn.com/intro.htm


----------



## Scratch_043 (17 Apr 2005)

thanks om, looks like either Toronto, or Hamilton for me (I live in Waterloo)
I saw that list you posted already, but thanks for it anyway.

I figured that was the case, I just couldn't find a website for either of the two I was asking about.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Apr 2005)

Well youve come to the right place! Im a recruiter for the 25 Toronto Service Battalion if you have any questions or comments I can answer dont hesitate to ask, if you want every thursday night we have an information session at 7pm at the LT Col. John Taylor Dennison Armouries 1 block west of the downsview subway station at allen and sheppard. or just give us a call 416 633 6200 ext 2989.


Thanks and good luck with your choices.


----------



## Scratch_043 (18 Apr 2005)

PM sent


----------

